# Baby Arthur



## allana (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry haven't been on here for ages! I had a baby boy on the 24th July at 06:28am. The exact time and same date as my husband who turned 30!

Anyway my 2nd birth experience was much more positive than my first! I got induced on the 23rd July and things started off very slowly, then they decided to break my waters at 8pm on the 23rd and things started to move very quickly! I had also done a hypno birthing course which I would thoroughly reccommend. The relaxation and breathing that the classes taugh me really helped when I was in labour. 

I found the whole experience much easier second time around. I felt much calmer and knew what to expect. The midwifes were fantastic with my sliding scale and made sure I had hourly bm's which was great as its difficult to sense hypos whilst in labour. 

The labour itself seemed much easier too and Arthur arrived within 5 pushes in around 15 minutes . Whilst it was great for me it did make Arthur a little bruised on his face as he made such a quick arrival!

Anyway all in all my experience was much more positive, I had a natural delivery and no instruments were used (thank god as my 1st labour I need forceps and vontouse )

Arthur's blood sugars were also all ok, he had two taken in total and both were in normal range.

So anyone considering a second pregnancy, I would say I did find it easier, but it's defiantly still very hard work. I would reccommend getting a good HBA1c and going to preconception clinic as this really helped me.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 10, 2012)

Many congratulations and welcome to the world Arthur.


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2012)

Huge congratulations Alana and a warm welcome to the world arthur


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations, lovely name !


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations, and welcome to the (outside!) world Arthur!  Glad to hear all went well!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulation on Arthur's safe arrival!

Piccies please!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## shirl (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations to you all, love the name too!

Shirl


----------



## KateR (Aug 11, 2012)

Many congratulations.


----------



## margie (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulation Allana - hope you and your family are doing well and not having too many sleepless nights.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 12, 2012)

Fab - many congratulations, and welcome, Arthur!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations what encouraging words and wondeful news. Well done x


----------



## Jude76 (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the world baby Arthur!!Glad you had such a positive birth experience,enjoy these precious 1st few weeks they fly by!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2012)

Great news, Glad your all okay.

And good to hear 2nd baby was easier than 1st, there is hope for me yet


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2012)

And he has a lovely name too


----------



## Nic (Aug 19, 2012)

Congratulations! My little Arthur is 3 months week after next! Enjoy!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 20, 2012)

Many congratulations!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Huge congratulations and well done x


----------

